# Florence



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 11, 2018)

Just wanna say to all the people in the path of the hurricane, please be safe! Take care of yourself, your family and if you have neighbors that need help...help them. Especially the elderly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 11, 2018)

Talked to my brother who lives south of Raleigh. He owns a very large insurance business and has hundreds of properties insured in the target area. He's already lined up dozens of appraisers from the seven companies he represents and they are flying into the area now. They are expecting billions in damages and claims.
His biggest worry is the safety of his clients, many of whom he's had for 30 years, and is helping them line up transportation for evacuations. Some are invalid and not able to drive. A sorry mess similar to Houston it would seem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

Be safe, stay in touch @SENC and others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Sep 11, 2018)

Have been disconnected from any news or what's going on for the past 2 1/2 days and saw this when catching up on news tonight. Hope everyone is able to stay safe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 11, 2018)

I worked off today. Supposed to be off until Tuesday. I was the only one in our district working today. Spent most of the day making sure all our boats and ATV's and other equipment is ready. They say be prepared to be deployed elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking pretty nasty right now, but lots of time left formit to change. In the meantime, insert your best caption below. Rocky, remember this is a family site.

Reactions: Funny 10 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

looks like a dildo commercial the "red wanger" On sale for the dark hours of the upcoming power outage.....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

SENC said:


> Looking pretty nasty right now, but lots of time left formit to change. In the meantime, insert your best caption below. Rocky, remember this is a family site.
> 
> View attachment 152823



Sorta makes ya wonder what kind of TV shows Yall are watching down there.... Hold it- Nevermind............. forget I brought it up

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Sep 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorta makes ya wonder what kind of TV shows Yall are watching down there.... Hold it- Nevermind............. forget I brought it up


And I was wondering what sort of commercials they run over there on the left coast!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 11, 2018)

SENC said:


> Looking pretty nasty right now, but lots of time left formit to change. In the meantime, insert your best caption below. Rocky, remember this is a family site.
> 
> View attachment 152823




I know exactly how the poor bastard feels, I felt the same way after watching updates on Florence this evening....

(_*Old Clip - Not the current storm, please do not get confused! *But I'm pretty sure you'll understand!!_)

https://www.news4jax.com/video/storm-surge-potential



_
(Oddly enough she was discussing storm surge up there this evening, and I'm pretty sure wearing that same dress!)_

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2018)

SENC said:


> Looking pretty nasty right now, but lots of time left formit to change. In the meantime, insert your best caption below. Rocky, remember this is a family site.
> 
> View attachment 152823



We really do need a Jealous rating!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a niece in Jacksonville, North Carolina and she was able to get her family safely to Maryland to stay with relatives. She will stay at the hospital she works at to serve her community as needed. These folks are heroes too.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm all for helping but it seems some gets ahead of the game a tad.
The mayor of DC declared public emergency status two days ago.
Lots of $$$$$ there for the taking...

"to apply for financial assistance through the Federal Emergency Management Agency, any other federal, private, or nonprofit disaster relief and recovery organizations, and any other appropriate agencies of the United States government."

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2018)

Mike Mills said:


> I'm all for helping but it seems some gets ahead of the game a tad.
> The mayor of DC declared public emergency status two days ago.
> Lots of $$$$$ there for the taking...
> 
> "to apply for financial assistance through the Federal Emergency Management Agency, any other federal, private, or nonprofit disaster relief and recovery organizations, and any other appropriate agencies of the United States government."



Yep the hand comes out fast-"Wheres da MONEY$$$$"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 13, 2018)

Mike Mills said:


> I'm all for helping but it seems some gets ahead of the game a tad.
> The mayor of DC declared public emergency status two days ago.
> Lots of $$$$$ there for the taking...
> 
> "to apply for financial assistance through the Federal Emergency Management Agency, any other federal, private, or nonprofit disaster relief and recovery organizations, and any other appropriate agencies of the United States government."


What do you expect from the Mayor of DC? Surprised Rham Emmanuel hasn't done that in Chicago.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2018)

SENC said:


> And I was wondering what sort of commercials they run over there on the left coast!


I would not know- I have not watched TV in so long I doubt I could figure ours out. Kathie watches Documentaries The Romans is what she is stuck on now. But Modern TV is something That has not happened in our house this decade... and It appears I have missed very little.. especially the commercials.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2018)

Hoping to stay below Hazel...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Was just looking at updates, and wave buoy out there off the coast of South Carolina measured wave height as high as 27.79 ft.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 13, 2018)

Signs on Raleigh TV station.


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 13, 2018)

Live feed from a oil rig 34 miles out in the Atlantic in the middle of Hurricane Flo. Since it's dark you can scroll the play bar back to daylight hours to see the area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Live feed from a oil rig 34 miles out in the Atlantic in the middle of Hurricane Flo. Since it's dark you can scroll the play bar back to daylight hours to see the area


That isn't an oil rig, it is an old government observatory. Privately owned now and for a while it operated a bit like a B&B, though you needed a helicopter or boat to get there. Cool videos every storm, though.

So far very wet and quite gusty at my house. We are right at 3 miles from the ocean, straight in from Wrightsville Beach. Our neighborhood is on one of the highest parts of the county, between 35 and 40 feet above sea level, so no worries about surge or flooding. Just hoping one of the tall pines or oaks doesn't choose our house as a resting spot. As of now we still have power, assume that won't be the case in the morning. Off to try to get some sleep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Hang on Henry, could be a long couple days way it sounds. 

------- 

As stated earlier, I found a news flash Thursday afternoon on the internet, and in the comments section someone had posted a chart showing wave data on a buoy off the North/South Carolina coast in Onslow Bay. It was kinda interesting!! So I dug until I found it to share... 

If you click on the link, you can go in and see updated data, simply click on the little graph icon beside whichever parameter you're looking at. 

https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=41159


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 14, 2018)

SENC said:


> That isn't an oil rig, it is an old government observatory. Privately owned now and for a while it operated a bit like a B&B, though you needed a helicopter or boat to get there. Cool videos every storm, though.
> 
> So far very wet and quite gusty at my house. We are right at 3 miles from the ocean, straight in from Wrightsville Beach. Our neighborhood is on one of the highest parts of the county, between 35 and 40 feet above sea level, so no worries about surge or flooding. Just hoping one of the tall pines or oaks doesn't choose our house as a resting spot. As of now we still have power, assume that won't be the case in the morning. Off to try to get some sleep.


While it’s still not good where you are, things sure have calmed down since the predictions early in the week. Shaping up to be only a rain event from some of the distant feeder bands for us and our event will go as planned. That single malt is still on the menu, Henry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank goodness that the weather models were wrong and that Flo has weakened significantly as it approached land. Massive amounts of rain and storm surge still. Shaping up like last year's Houston storm as far as flooding. Lots of rescue teams already active including the famous Cajun Navy. Thanks to everyone putting their lives on the line to save others. What a great country and great people we have!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2018)

@SENC all the best for you and your family, stay safe and keep us updated. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 14, 2018)

Prayer to those folks in North Carolina and the adjacent states who are in path of Florence. Much love and respect for the courageous people who have stayed to help those in need!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 14, 2018)

It's been blowing pretty good, expecting a change in direction now. Lost power about 2a, and lost a couple of trees, fortunately not towards the house. Will see what the back side brings. Rain has been pretty significznt so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2018)

Ya have to love the Cajun Navy- boats in the water- saving people in the middle of the storm. They were so effective in Harvey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 14, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Ya have to love the Cajun Navy- boats in the water- saving people in the middle of the storm. They were so effective in Harvey.


Just a bunch of good ole boys and gals with boats full of courage and compassion for those who need help. They represent the heart and soul of real Americans.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Just a bunch of good ole boys and gals with boats full of courage and compassion for those who need help. They represent the heart and soul of real Americans.


 Very Well said.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 14, 2018)

SENC said:


> It's been blowing pretty good, expecting a change in direction now. Lost power about 2a, and lost a couple of trees, fortunately not towards the house. Will see what the back side brings. Rain has been pretty significznt so far.


What town are you in, Henry? The National Weather guy said that one of the rain gauges near Wilmington already recorded over 14 inches. Still have two more days of hard rain to go. Sad!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 14, 2018)

Wilmington

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 14, 2018)

SENC said:


> Wilmington


May God bless you and your neighbors thru this mess. Help will be there for you, I know. I've been to Wilmington many times and it's a wonderful town. Hope you can stay dry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Has anyone checked on Don? They were having another out there, but Florence kinda overshadowed that one, and Hawaii got forgotten again.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 14, 2018)

@Tony talked to him the other day and he was good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Has anyone checked on Don? They were having another out there, but Florence kinda overshadowed that one, and Hawaii got forgotten again.



He's good, a little wind and rain, that's all.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2018)

SENC said:


> Hoping to stay below Hazel...
> 
> View attachment 152878



Where did we get on Pole @SENC . Just checking to see how you are doing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 15, 2018)

Don't know, yet, but certainly well below Hazel. Probably can't get back on the island for 3-4 days. If you can believe it, we are still getting bands from Florence coming in off the ocean - has been a marathon to say the least. Hate to think of the flooding ahead for some of the inland communities around us. Send a prayer for them.




Mike1950 said:


> Where did we get on Pole @SENC . Just checking to see how you are doing.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2018)

SENC said:


> Don't know, yet, but certainly well below Hazel. Probably can't get back on the island for 3-4 days. If you can believe it, we are still getting bands from Florence coming in off the ocean - has been a marathon to say the least. Hate to think of the flooding ahead for some of the inland communities around us. Send a prayer for them.



Thanks for checking in. I am glad you are OK

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 16, 2018)

SENC said:


> Don't know, yet, but certainly well below Hazel. Probably can't get back on the island for 3-4 days. If you can believe it, we are still getting bands from Florence coming in off the ocean - has been a marathon to say the least. Hate to think of the flooding ahead for some of the inland communities around us. Send a prayer for them.




They were saying this morning that they're still measuring Hurricane force winds near the eye wall, and she's been ashore for 2 days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 17, 2018)

Its been a helluva mess. Wilmington/New Hanover County is effectively an island, with rivers in surrounding counties expected to continue to rise for 2-3 more days. In some communities ambulances are delivering to boats who deliver to ambulances on the other side of swamped communities in order to get patients to hospitals. Here, blackhawks toting evacuuees to dry land or to our hospital. Heartbreaking.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## SENC (Sep 23, 2018)

It has been a trying 10 days to say the least. Family and I are all well. Trees fell the right way and our property was spared significant damage. Many were not so lucky, with major devastation from floods in communities all around us still ongoing. Will take years to fully recover, and not all of the communities will. But there has been an amazing response from within and outside our communities. If you are a facebooker, find the page "Hope for Wilmington, NC" to get a sense of the overwhelming response. God is good, even in tragedy. Appreciate all the wellwishes and prayers from my WB brothers and sisters - keep sending them to the thousands who have lost everything.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2018)

SENC said:


> It has been a trying 10 days to say the least. Family and I are all well. Trees fell the right way and our property was spared significant damage. Many were not so lucky, with major devastation from floods in communities all around us still ongoing. Will take years to fully recover, and not all of the communities will. But there has been an amazing response from within and outside our communities. If you are a facebooker, find the page "Hope for Wilmington, NC" to get a sense of the overwhelming response. God is good, even in tragedy. Appreciate all the wellwishes and prayers from my WB brothers and sisters - keep sending them to the thousands who have lost everything.



I'm glad you and yours are safe Henry, my prayers and best wishes for those affected. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Heard on the news last week there were over 40 million people under evacuation orders due to the floods. Good to hear you and yours are safe Henry!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 24, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Heard on the news last week there were over 40 million people under evacuation orders due to the floods. Good to hear you and yours are safe Henry!


Must have been The Weather Channel reporting that... combined populations of NC, SC, VA a,d GA excluding Atlanta wouldn't likely add up to 40 million! 40k-400k would be more likely numbers given the rural nature of eastern NC and SC, but what do a few zeroes matter as long as it helps ratings!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Actually ABC News I think, it was on the radio. They were suggesting flooding being seen on up into Virginia, West Virginia, Delaware, Maryland... On top of flooding in South Carolina, North Carolina, and Tennessee.


----------

